# My New Man!



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh wow! He is so handsome! More pix pls!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you!!
Soon as he gets home, I will share many new pics! 
Git big plans for this guy, pretty excited!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is so handsome! I Love his markings!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a nice-looking boy! Good luck with him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks! He is a much lighter grey now. 
His colt that I bought looks like he is trying to go Appy on me! Lots of bird catcher and three big belly spots! 
Its really neat, just not tok appreciated in the halter ring ( why does colour matter?!) but he will go the same way as this guy. Which kinda sucks cause then one wont be able to see his sabino markings.
I dont plan on showing him much in halter anymore though - Im.going to focus on showing under saddle. 
I do love a nice broke stallion!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

He's so gorgeous !! Congratulations  and did you say he was gonna do reining...? I've never seen an arab do that haha! Oh well i guess there's a first for everything 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you. 
A first though?? We have been showing in reining and cutting nationally for...YEARS. You must be hiding under a rock or something. 
Google Matt Dillon. HH Ben Muscat. Hesa Zee. Crown Musk. VLQ Friendly Fyre. TDR White Stone. Or just Reining Arabians. 
I've seen some slide and cut a cow better then some Quarter Horses.
I've got a soft spot for this guy. Al Marah Matt Dillon - Arabian Stallion


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow! He's lovely!

I'm not a fan of arabains, but this guy is adorable! His color is fantasic and I can't wait to see him grow up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! He is beyond gorgeous! Congrats, and so sorry to hear about your loss!!

Look forward to future pictures, he truly looks remarkable!!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats, he is stunning!!!!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations, what a gorgeous boy he is! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Just a few more weeks till he is home!!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Wowie zowie! I'm so jealous of all of your arabs... they're all so perfect!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha! Thanks!!
I got a few misfits though! I just don't tell them that!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

he is pretty darn cute


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a handsome fella! Very happy for you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Arabs not reining?! Huh, that's strange. Congrats I am sure he will make one heck of a reiner! 

He is stunning! I can't wait to take pictures of him playing in the snow!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks! I might have to borrow your Canon! Unless you are coming up with us?! :-D


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He's lovely WS! Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Gonna try to make a trip up there sometime close to Christmas!  Come take some snow pictures of the airheads


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Your or mine?? Lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well yours of course, I don't own airheads


----------

